# Wally Jay viewing these posts!



## Suz (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi everyone,
Since I see Grand Master Wally Jay here and there on a weekly basis, I decided to take all the posts that have been on this site and print them out for his reading enjoyment.  I asked him to write down anything should he want me to add them to the Forums.  

His son, Leon, was in town last week giving some Jujitsu classes.  Currently located in England.  His is very much following in his father's footsteps.

Talk to y'all later!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2002)

Cool. 

GM Jays input would really be great.  Thank you for doing this.

:asian:


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 24, 2002)

Really Cool. 

For a young site, Kaith, you're really attracting some MA heavies. Must be doing something right...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2002)

That's great! I've been able to see him at seminars/camps and he's really something.


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 27, 2002)

Having been involved in Vee JJ  since the fall of 1983, I think that it would be great to hear what Prof Jay has to say  about various issues involving JJ or the martial arts in general. 

Take care.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2003)

For those who don't know, Wally Jay has retired and passed the system on to his son Leon Jay:
http://www.smallcirclejujitsu.com/news.html


----------

